
It Could Have Been Any One of Us - _pius
https://ww2.kqed.org/arts/2016/12/04/it-could-have-been-any-one-of-us/
======
noonespecial
Its a shame this is just going to drop off the bottom of new without notice.

Thanks for posting it. It could have been _me_.

